# Which ride would you choose to bikepack South America (off-road)?



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

Hola!

In a couple of months I´ll start bikepacking South America for a Personal Project and it isn´t easy for me to choose the "right" bike for the job (mainly because of the different "roads" I´ll be cycling).

So, I´s wondering... How many of you would you choose:

a) fatbike
b) 29+
c) 29" Hardtail (Fargo or similar)
d) classic steel 26"

THANKS!!!
Federico
Their Only Portrait. Portraits & Cycling


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Personally I'd go with old trusty steel 26". I know 29er availability down there is much better then it used to be but I like not having to worry about stuff like that. I'd try to get a frame with as much tires clearance as possible, like a pugs or Troll, and build some wheels with wideish rims. A rim I could run a 3" tire most of the time but narrower stuff in a pinch.

Troll would actually be my first choice given it capability to both carry a load and take on any terrain you can throw at it.


----------



## ECR (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd probably take a rigid 29+ similar to what Logan did on his off-road tour of Africa. Worse case, you resort to using standard 29er tires, but 29+ tires have been proven dependable for long off-road touring.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Personally I'd go with old trusty steel 26". I know 29er availability down there is much better then it used to be but I like not having to worry about stuff like that. I'd try to get a frame with as much tires clearance as possible, like a pugs or Troll, and build some wheels with wideish rims. A rim I could run a 3" tire most of the time but narrower stuff in a pinch.
> 
> Troll would actually be my first choice given it capability to both carry a load and take on any terrain you can throw at it.


Hola big_papa_nut!

Have you tried a Troll with rabbit holes & dirt wizards? I wasn´t sure if they´ll fit in the rear...

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

ECR said:


> I'd probably take a rigid 29+ similar to what Logan did on his off-road tour of Africa. Worse case, you resort to using standard 29er tires, but 29+ tires have been proven dependable for long off-road touring.


Hola ECR!

I´m tempted by a 29+ setup, even when 29" still aren´t very common down here (only at big cities)... and I´ll keep a Krampus within my candidates 

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

TheirOnlyPortrait said:


> Hola big_papa_nut!
> 
> Have you tried a Troll with rabbit holes & dirt wizards? I wasn´t sure if they´ll fit in the rear...
> 
> ...


No personal experience, yet, but have done some research.

http://forums.mtbr.com/surly/knard-26-troll-any-experience-917398.html


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

big_papa_nuts said:


> No personal experience, yet, but have done some research.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/surly/knard-26-troll-any-experience-917398.html


Thanks for the tip!!!

I´m sure a 26+ Troll would be a very safe option to bikepack South America and a good upgrade from my old Kona, as it has a better geometry and I´ve the chance to get a bigger frameset (large instead of medium)!

On the other hand, I´m not sure if the improvement will worth the investment as I´m already riding 26x2.6 (with slimmer rims)... and I wonder if there´re better options out there 

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Maybe have a chat with Tom and Sarah [Bicyclenomad]. They have lots of experience with South America or have a read of their blog and what they rode.

Andrew


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

Aushiker said:


> Maybe have a chat with Tom and Sarah [Bicyclenomad]. They have lots of experience with South America or have a read of their blog and what they rode.
> 
> Andrew


Hola Andrew,

I read Tom & Sarah´s blog and they seem a pretty good source for advice... and although I´m not planning to push a trailer around South America, a 26+ dummy doesn´t sound bad at all 

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Stick to 26" (or 700c depending on popularity in that area) and steel.

You need to be able to throw on a cheap junk wheel buried in someone's barn if needed. If you are in a rural town with no shops you can still find a rusty old 26" wheel and tires. You will probably be fine, but who wants to be stuck waiting days or hitchhiking to get some relatively obscure wheel or tire if you blow out a tire or taco a rim?

The benefit to steel is in the off chance it gets damaged, you can find a steel welder almost anywhere to make a quick and ugly repair. Anything else and you can probably find yourself stuck without a bike.

I recommend reading the forums and articles about world traveling on crazyguyonabike.com: Bicycle Touring: A place for bicycle tourists and their journals


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

jmmorath said:


> Stick to 26" (or 700c depending on popularity in that area) and steel.
> 
> You need to be able to throw on a cheap junk wheel buried in someone's barn if needed. If you are in a rural town with no shops you can still find a rusty old 26" wheel and tires. You will probably be fine, but who wants to be stuck waiting days or hitchhiking to get some relatively obscure wheel or tire if you blow out a tire or taco a rim?
> 
> ...


Fully agree. But it's also good to know about things like Fiberfix tape, https://www.fiberfix.com, that may be able to keep you moving in worst case scenarios no matter what your bike is made of.

Check out the crash test video.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

jmmorath said:


> Stick to 26" (or 700c depending on popularity in that area) and steel.
> 
> You need to be able to throw on a cheap junk wheel buried in someone's barn if needed. If you are in a rural town with no shops you can still find a rusty old 26" wheel and tires. You will probably be fine, but who wants to be stuck waiting days or hitchhiking to get some relatively obscure wheel or tire if you blow out a tire or taco a rim?
> 
> ...


Thanks, jmmorath! I´ll spend some time at those forums 

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Fully agree. But it's also good to know about things like Fiberfix tape, https://www.fiberfix.com, that may be able to keep you moving in worst case scenarios no matter what your bike is made of.
> 
> Check out the crash test video.


GREAT advice big_papa_nut! That take should be at every bikepacker´s bag 

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

TheirOnlyPortrait said:


> Thanks for the tip!!!
> 
> geometry and I´ve the chance to get a bigger frameset (large instead of medium)!
> 
> ...


Why not buy a 26 inch frame in the correct size and build it with the parts from your old bike? Bike fit would seem the most important of all. After long hours day after day, pedaling a too small bike can cause neck pain and wrist pain, oouch.

Get a frame that uses the most common parts.


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

Disclaimer: No third-world touring experience to date.

However, there are lots of people traveling through South America on fat bikes, 29ers and even 29+. One benefit of fatbikes over the 29 platform - you can fit regular 26" tires onto 65mm fatbike rims in a pinch. Then the benefit of fat bikes over regular rigid 26ers is the much, much greater insulation from the bumps of rough surfaces. Having ridden both, I can tell you there's a huge difference.

I don't know how common or likely it really is that you'd have a total wheel failure and need to find a substitute 26er wheel, but if riding a rigid 26er gives you the peace of the mind, by all means do it. It'll certainly work. But given how many people are touring in remote countries (especially throughout South America) on other wheel sizes, I'd say that the wheel size question alone isn't a sufficient reason to rule out every size but 26.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

chrisx said:


> Why not buy a 26 inch frame in the correct size and build it with the parts from your old bike? Bike fit would seem the most important of all. After long hours day after day, pedaling a too small bike can cause neck pain and wrist pain, oouch.
> 
> Get a frame that uses the most common parts.


Hola Chrisx,

I´m looking for a complete bike mainly for economic reasons as besides having the chance to get a bigger frame I´ll also have the chance to get better components (which are more expensive if I buy them separate).

My actual setup might be OK for the bikepacking warming trips, but I´ll try to upgrade them before the Big Trip... unless my budget isn´t enough for a decent upgrade (bike+shipping+import duties+taxes) and then I´ll just get a good frame in a better size (as you suggested).

Have a GREAT weekend!

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

jbphilly said:


> Disclaimer: No third-world touring experience to date.
> 
> However, there are lots of people traveling through South America on fat bikes, 29ers and even 29+. One benefit of fatbikes over the 29 platform - you can fit regular 26" tires onto 65mm fatbike rims in a pinch. Then the benefit of fat bikes over regular rigid 26ers is the much, much greater insulation from the bumps of rough surfaces. Having ridden both, I can tell you there's a huge difference.
> 
> I don't know how common or likely it really is that you'd have a total wheel failure and need to find a substitute 26er wheel, but if riding a rigid 26er gives you the peace of the mind, by all means do it. It'll certainly work. But given how many people are touring in remote countries (especially throughout South America) on other wheel sizes, I'd say that the wheel size question alone isn't a sufficient reason to rule out every size but 26.


Hola Jbphilly,

The problem with SOME fatbikes isn´t just the tire size but also the hubs, cranksets, chain, etc... but 29+ & fatbikes are still on my list as I don´t mind carrying some spare parts if needed.

In my opinion a steel 26+ will be ONE of the best options, but I´m not sure if a fatbike´s performance will be ruined with this new geometry and I´ll have to stick just with Surlys (FFF).

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

(bike+shipping+import duties+taxes)
Another option- Only order a fork from out of your country. Not everyone likes the Troll. But, you could order a troll fork and use it on a bike with 1 1/8 head tube. They also make forks with 135 mm spaceing, that accept a rear wheel.

What about ordering directly from China. Chino Directo

Can you really fit a 47mm tire on a 65 mm rim?


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

Hola Chrisx,

Thanks for the tip, buying just a Troll´s fork will be definitively the cheapest option!

On the other hand, it seems slimmer tires can be fitted to a 65mm rim 
https://gypsybytrade.wordpress.com/2012/10/30/pugsmorphology/

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

TheirOnlyPortrait said:


> Hola Chrisx,
> 
> Thanks for the tip, buying just a Troll´s fork will be definitively the cheapest option!
> 
> ...


Gypsy guy says, he mounted some tires on big rims. He does not say he pedaled around with small tires on big rims for a while. (good blog), Dont forget that the 26 inch tire s will lower the bottom bracket closer to the ground, and make the pedal to close too or touching the ground. 29 inch tires are about the same height as fat 4 inch tires.

Can be fitted, and reliable transportation are different things


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

chrisx said:


> Gypsy guy says, he mounted some tires on big rims. He does not say he pedaled around with small tires on big rims for a while... can be fitted, and reliable transportation are different things


Hi Chrisx,

He actually rode the bike with that configuration:
"Over the past few months I've explored the capacity of my Pugsley in reverse, finding that it can ride pavement and the graded dirt roads of the Great Divide and the Top of the World Highway on 2.35″ Schwalbe Big Apple tires".

https://gypsybytrade.wordpress.com/2012/08/16/the-promise-of-fat-tires/

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

´´29″ wheels are calling. I begin by building a SRAM 506 hub to a Salsa Semi-Disc 29er rim. I first mounted a WTB Nano, and later, a 29×2.35″ Big Apple.´´
https://gypsybytrade.wordpress.com/2012/10/30/pugsmorphology/
look at the photo with the wheel on his back, and the next couple of photos down.

Fat bikes can use 29 inch wheels on the correct rims. In fact, you can buy a fat bike fork, and turn most any 29er into a half fat. The Salsa enabler fork is an example. I want one, but not for a tour of South America.

29ers are on the way. In a few years they will be much more available.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

chrisx said:


> ´´29″ wheels are calling. I begin by building a SRAM 506 hub to a Salsa Semi-Disc 29er rim. I first mounted a WTB Nano, and later, a 29×2.35″ Big Apple.´´
> https://gypsybytrade.wordpress.com/2012/10/30/pugsmorphology/
> look at the photo with the wheel on his back, and the next couple of photos down.
> 
> ...


Hey Chrisx,

I think he first tried the 29" Big Apple and then switched to the 26"...

"Considering the amount of pavement I expect, this is even better. Several days after purchasing the Holy Rollers, I seek trade for a Schwalbe Fat Frank or Big Apple. Nate, a local rider with a garage full of hyperpractical bikes, comes through with some lightly used 26×2.35″ Big Apples. "

You´re able to get 29ers in Argentina´s biggest cities, but it might take a while to get to the little villages off the beaten track 

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

TheirOnlyPortrait said:


> Hey Chrisx,
> 26×2.35″ Big Apples. "
> 
> You´re able to get 29ers in Argentina´s biggest cities, but it might take a while to get to the little villages off the beaten track
> ...


maybe next time I will read all the way down before I answer.

Stans no tubes is starting production on the Hugo 52. 
50mm wide on the inside
International Distributors
Universal Cycles -- Stans Hugo 26" Disc Rim

light bicycle in China ships world wide and has 45mm wide inside diameter carbon rims
carbon mountain bike-mountain bike,mountains bikes,carbon mountain bike,carbon mtb bike,mtb bike,carbon bike Light-Bicycle
there is a thread in the 29er components forum
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-components/cheap-chinese-carbon-rims-673410.html

2 years ago in Oaxaca Mexico they had no 29ers. Today there is a shop with 3 29er tires hanging on the wall. (cheap off brand 29er tires.) 2 shops have a couple of 29ers for sale. In Medellin Colombia it is the same. In Guatemala there is 1 29er tire for sale in the whole country, at old town outfitters in Antigua.

When I think about what bike I want to ride across Mexico, I aways lean towards a 26er with rim brakes. Not because I like that the best. Because the parts are available in every town. I rode a 700c bike down to La Paz Baja California Sur a few years back































When the fork cracked, I was not able to buy a new one. I left the bike behind and flew home.

Now, when I visit Mexico, I ride an old 26 inch bike. Not because I like it. Because when I need a part they have it at the first shop I come to.








In 2008 a bike shop on the Oregon coast had 1 29er tire to sell. In 2015 they are everywhere. 
5 years from now, 29ers will be common enough to ride across South America.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

chrisx said:


> When I think about what bike I want to ride across Mexico, I aways lean towards a 26er with rim brakes. .


This is another reason the Troll make a good choice. I don't know that I start with rim brakes, but I'd seriously consider building wheels with rims for rim brakes, almost certainly Rhyno Lite Xls.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Cycling About ? A Complete List of Touring Bicycle Manufacturers with Pricing
Here is a list of touring bikes from around the world. 
Which one looks good?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I scanned the posts, but didn't see how many Kms is the trip anticipated to be? What's the longest stretch between resupply where you could have a tire sent by mail in a reasonable period of time?


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

chrisx said:


> Cycling About ? A Complete List of Touring Bicycle Manufacturers with Pricing
> Here is a list of touring bikes from around the world.
> Which one looks good?


Hola Chrisx,

COOL list!!!

Thanks,
Federico


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

vikb said:


> I scanned the posts, but didn't see how many Kms is the trip anticipated to be? What's the longest stretch between resupply where you could have a tire sent by mail in a reasonable period of time?


Hola Vik,

The bikepacking warming trips will fluctuate between 750 & 1200kms and the main trip will be around 5500kms... the longest stretch between resupply might be around 300kms.

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

chrisx said:


> 2 years ago in Oaxaca Mexico they had no 29ers. Today there is a shop with 3 29er tires hanging on the wall. (cheap off brand 29er tires.) 2 shops have a couple of 29ers for sale. In Medellin Colombia it is the same. In Guatemala there is 1 29er tire for sale in the whole country, at old town outfitters in Antigua.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Hola Chrisx,

I guess you´re right... 5 years ago we only had 1 Starbucks in Argentina 

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Soon to be bikepacking South America making & printing family portraits for those who've NONE. Their Only Portrait. Portraits & Cycling

when you get started, will you post a note here so we can remember to look at your adventure?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

TheirOnlyPortrait said:


> Hola Vik,
> 
> The bikepacking warming trips will fluctuate between 750 & 1200kms and the main trip will be around 5500kms... the longest stretch between resupply might be around 300kms.
> 
> ...


If you will be somewhere you can receive a parcel every 300kms it doesn't matter what tires/wheel size you use.

Start the trip with 3 fresh tires. I'd set them up tubeless so you can avoid all the small punctures. When your rear tire is toast move the front tire to the rear and put the new tire on the front.

If you should destroy a tire early put the new tire on the front and if the rear tire was trashed put the old front tire on the rear.

Keep a couple spare tires with a friend who can mail them to you if you need them. They can also send you any other bike parts or other gear you need that cannot be sourced locally.

Personally I like the 29+ wheel format and Surly Knard tires so I would use them.

Surly Knard Review, Velocity Blunt 35 Touring Wheel - Pedaling Nowhere

They lasted 7500kms in Africa ^^^^ so they should be just fine for your trip. Carry 1 spare just in case you tear one up somehow.

Ultimately a bike tour involves a lot of bike riding...so as long as your chosen stead is not totally unpractical it's more important that you love riding it than that it's "The Ultimate Touring Rig".

So what bike do you want to ride the most???


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

chrisx said:


> Soon to be bikepacking South America making & printing family portraits for those who've NONE. Their Only Portrait. Portraits & Cycling
> 
> when you get started, will you post a note here so we can remember to look at your adventure?


Hola Chrisx,

In a month or so (depending on the arrival of some gear I ordered) I´ll start the bikepacking warming trips (to put myself and the gear to the test)... and the BIG trip is scheduled for August 1st (mother earth´s day within local communities).

I´ll let you know as soon as I hit the road and update my site & social media... but I´m also probably to post something here as well 

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

vikb said:


> If you will be somewhere you can receive a parcel every 300kms it doesn't matter what tires/wheel size you use.
> 
> Start the trip with 3 fresh tires. I'd set them up tubeless so you can avoid all the small punctures. When your rear tire is toast move the front tire to the rear and put the new tire on the front.
> 
> ...


Hola Vikb,

The only problem with the resupplies is that some locations are not easy to reach (even when they´re not that far) and might take longer than a week to get parcels delivered from Buenos Aires. 
If the chosen ride is not a steel 26" I´ll also need to have all the spare parts that I might need in advance... but that hasn´t been a deal breaker so far.

I´m tempted to ride something "+ size" but I hadn´t been able to make the final decision, yet...

Saludos,
Federico

PS: I follow Logan´site and I already asked him for advice to choose my stead


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

their only portrait
A worth while endeavor too be sure.


----------



## oren_hershco (Mar 11, 2006)

TheirOnlyPortrait said:


> Hola!
> 
> a) fatbike
> b) 29+
> ...


Hi Federico,

I've toured the region twice:
2005: Carretera Austral, Chile, on a classic touring bike.
2009:Carretera Austral, Chile, and the lake region betwin Argentina and Chile. On that one I took a "26 cannondale Rush (full suspension) with a trailer for the gear.

You will travel many miles on gravel roads. These are not smooth at all: they all have the annoying wave pattern which heavily-used gravel roads have. Although possible to avoid most of the time, the occasional rattle can cause damage to the bike and gear.

Based on my experience, I would choose a rigid "29 MTB. Frame material doesn't have to be steel, I personally hates the way steel frames flex, and prefer the lighter weight oh Aluminum frames. Cusion can be achieved by fat tires, but for that 2.3-2.4" will do .

Fatbikes, I think, are overkill for these roads. The increased wheel weight will wear you quickly.

"29 vs "26: because of the rough terrain, "29 wheels will give you a serious advantage over "26. As for availability - I can't tell.

I don't think you need front suspension, and it usually interferes with front racks or panniers.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

oren_hershco said:


> Hi Federico,
> 
> I've toured the region twice:
> 2005: Carretera Austral, Chile, on a classic touring bike.
> ...


Hola Oren,

Thanks for the advice!!!

I live in Argentina and was fortunate to visit Patagonia (& Ruta 40) endless times since I was a teenager (by bus, steel 26", hitchhiking, 250cc motorcycle, car, 4x4, etc). Last time, those annoying wave patterns broke my old Land Rover truck 300km from "civilization"... luckily I´s carrying my mtb too 

I know I don´t "need" fat tires for Ruta 40, but the next steps of this Project might take me to Bolivia & Peru... and if possible I would like to keep the same Stead for all my trips 

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

I ride an Ogre which I use to tour here in Australia.
For international travel, I'm sure tempted to add a World Troller to the stable.
All the rack mounts you could hope for on a bike which you could potentially fit in a large suitcase with a pannier or two. You might get away with the rest of your panniers as "take on" luggage in the cabin with you.
I really like the look of those couplers as my last ride was a separable framed Moulton APB.
The Toller can fit wide rims and 2.75 Dirt Wizards which gives you a lotta width options for differing terrain.


----------



## JBHD (Apr 9, 2008)

Just came across this thread, so my reply might be a bit late. Sorry for that! 

I took a look at your website. Very interesting trip you are going to undertake! Looking back on my trip from Bariloche to Ushuaia it was absolutely amazing, although I mostly traveled through Chile (Carretera Austral) while I read you are taking the Ruta 40. I will definitely follow you on your travels! I have been in Buenos Aires for 6 months (lived in San Telmo) for studies and also went to the North of Argentina (Salta, Jujuy, Tilcara, Purmamarca, Humahuaca etc. not by bike unfortunately...) and I would absolutely love to go back there by bike!

Choosing a bike is a tough choice... Rationally looking at it, almost every bike will do (but I can't tell myself that..). My Cotic Soul wasn't really designed for the trip I did (not many bottle cage mounts, no mounts for racks) but it survived and helped me throughout my trip perfectly. And I was happy I had 26'' wheels.. When I arrived in Bariloche I had some problems with one of my tires and it had to be replaced.. The only size they had in Bariloche was 26''. But maybe it is different now. In the whole trip I had 1 flat (not even when I was cycling, but caused by the crossing of Lago Del Desierto by foot... a horrible experience), so I don't know if there are other than 26'' tubes available.

Big parts of the Ruta 40 are paved right? At least the parts of the Ruta 40 I did were 99% asphalt (Bariloche-Esquel, El Chalten-Rio Turbio). I don't know how it is further north? I don't see the point of getting a Fatbike to be honest. Also not when considering the parts offroad. I'd rather get something like a Fargo with just 2.2 tires, but I'm still a bit in doubt about the stiffness of the frame... A Troll/Ogre might be a good choice too. I am injured and it is unclear when I will be able to ride again, so that's why I haven't yet made any decisions myself. Very curious what you will choose!

Do you have your route 'on paper'? I'd love to see it Are you taking the Ruta 40 all the way to Rio Gallegos? Or are you planning on crossing through Chile earlier on? Don't forget to stop at the bakery in Tolhuin, but I'm sure you've read about that If you have any questions you can always contact me!

Saludos!


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

rifraf said:


> I ride an Ogre which I use to tour here in Australia.
> For international travel, I'm sure tempted to add a World Troller to the stable.
> All the rack mounts you could hope for on a bike which you could potentially fit in a large suitcase with a pannier or two. You might get away with the rest of your panniers as "take on" luggage in the cabin with you.
> I really like the look of those couplers as my last ride was a separable framed Moulton APB.
> The Toller can fit wide rims and 2.75 Dirt Wizards which gives you a lotta width options for differing terrain.


Hola rifraf,

Thanks for your message!

Troll is definitively within the top of my list (as World Troller when it´s available)... although I´m also tempted by a 650B+ Salsa Fargo!

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

JBHD said:


> Just came across this thread, so my reply might be a bit late. Sorry for that!
> 
> I took a look at your website. Very interesting trip you are going to undertake! Looking back on my trip from Bariloche to Ushuaia it was absolutely amazing, although I mostly traveled through Chile (Carretera Austral) while I read you are taking the Ruta 40. I will definitely follow you on your travels! I have been in Buenos Aires for 6 months (lived in San Telmo) for studies and also went to the North of Argentina (Salta, Jujuy, Tilcara, Purmamarca, Humahuaca etc. not by bike unfortunately...) and I would absolutely love to go back there by bike!
> 
> ...


Hola JBHD!

I´m glad you enjoyed your time in Argentina 

Ruta 40 is 80% paved... but Northern Argentina is gravel, as well as some parts in Patagonia that are horrible for cycling (strong winds + gravel with annoying wave patterns) and that´s another reason why most cyclist choose to ride Carretera Austral 

I don´t have the route on paper (yet) as I´m working with an NGO (Fundacion Ruta 40) to visit the most remote rural schools they support to make their student´s portraits... but 95% of this first trip will be riding Ruta 40 (from La Quiaca to Rio Gallegos) and then to Ushuaia.

I know I don´t "need" a fatbike for Ruta 40, but the next steps of the Project might take me to Bolivia & Peru, and if possible I´ll prefer to ride the same Stead for the whole Project 

So far I´m stuck between a steel 26+ (like a Troll) or something more comfortable for longer hours on the saddle (like a Fargo).... if Salsa starts offering a 29+ Fargo (Salsa Cycles) all my doubts will vanish 

Before the big trip I´m planning to do a couple bikepacking warming trips (to test myself and the gear). One of them will be cycling Carretera Austral, but that will be the only moment (other than Tierra del Fuego) when I´ll be crossing to Chile. I´ll let you know any news... my bikepacking warming trips will start in a month or so 

Saludos,
Federico

PS: I did Lago del desierto crossing while backpacking Patagonia... and I can´t wait to do it by bike


----------



## JBHD (Apr 9, 2008)

TheirOnlyPortrait said:


> Hola JBHD!
> 
> I´m glad you enjoyed your time in Argentina
> 
> ...


You should pick whatever floats your boat of course I personally just don't see the point of a real fatbike (4''-5'' tires), not even in Bolivia or Peru. I personally would be interested in a 29+ bike (e.g. 2,5''-3'' tires), but a real fatbike, no thanks. Again, whatever floats your boat!

The Carretera Austral as a warm-up trip? Cool:thumbsup: Do you start in Puerto Montt?

You are looking forward to doing the Lago Del Desierto crossing by bike? You must be kidding, right?:shocked: I can imagine it to be nice with a backpack, but with a heavy bike? Not really! If you cross from Villa O'Higgins to El Chalten, the part from the south of Lago O'Higgins to the north side of Lago Del Desierto is certainly doable by bike. Crossing Lago Del Desierto with a bike that weighs +/- 40kg is pure hell (you can't cycle any of it). Normally you can cross Lago Del Desierto (so from north to south) by boat, but when I was there the boat was broken and they were awaiting parts for the boat (and as you probably know with the Argentinian customs that can take a while). In the end I did it in a bit under 7 hours (I believe it's about 10-12 km), but that was the fastest the gendarmeria guys at the south side had ever heard (not bragging, just mentioning).. Someone I met on the way and I was traveling with did it in 10 hours, others in 15-20 hrs.... Looking back on it I'm happy I did it, but during the crossing I thought is was hell on earth.

Like I said before, I will certainly follow you. Following someone with these plans brings back so many amazing memories (so sorry if I write a bit too much bull****!).

Keep up the good work and good luck on your warm-up trips! With what bike are you doing these trips?

Chao!

Job


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

JBHD said:


> You should pick whatever floats your boat of course I personally just don't see the point of a real fatbike (4''-5'' tires), not even in Bolivia or Peru. I personally would be interested in a 29+ bike (e.g. 2,5''-3'' tires), but a real fatbike, no thanks. Again, whatever floats your boat!
> 
> The Carretera Austral as a warm-up trip? Cool:thumbsup: Do you start in Puerto Montt?
> 
> ...


Hola Job!

Yes, riding Carretera Austral from Puerto Montt to Villa O´Higgins will be one of the "warming trips". For this trip I´ll be carrying less gear and probably semi-fat tires; so crossing by boat will take away all the fun 

On the other hand, I´m making these warming trips to put myself and the gear to the test... and I thought cycling Lago del Desierto with a heavy bike might be the litmus test 

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## TheAxiom (Jan 15, 2015)

Reading this, I do agree that 29er tires and etc will be readily available across most of the globe, but I also agree that day is not today. that being said, quality tires, if maintained well, tend to last a good long time so as long as you have the necessary spares, I think you will be just fine. Same thing with steel versus aluminum: the ride quality of each is well-defined already, but unless you broke a braze-on or something, the likelihood of a bottom bracket weld job holding up under the flex of a steel frame is a pipe-dream at best. I think there is a lot more tradition than actuality in the "weldability" of a steel frame. That being said, I enjoy the natural flexing of the fully loaded steel frame I ride.

The one thing that I would consider is what the VW Vagabonds wrote about their rationale to using used bikes for their SA excursion: could you bear watching your $1000 AL or Surley sitting in monsoon-like downpours for a week or being crammed into the back of a bus because you either need the time off the road or need to be at Point B by a certain date and time. Because of the nature of your trip and expected duration, any bike you buy will get the kitchen sink thrown at it. 

If you have the opportunity to do so at home, it may be worthwhile to rent a 26er and 29er for S24O weekenders and test each bike out with a moderate load to see how you like it. Because of the duration of your trip, you will (I think) need to have your choice on hand for an series of aggressive shakedowns to get all of the gremlins out.

Lastly, I wonder how an expedition load would do at the height of a 29er. Since most of your trip is off the beaten path but not singletrack-bushwacking type of stuff, I imagine that a 26+ on a steel frame takes most of the anxiety out of your trip planning and allowing you to focus on your noble mission. For an epic journey such as the one you propose, going with what you know may, for now, be the wisest option, if not the best one. Just one man's thoughts...


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

TheAxiom said:


> Reading this, I do agree that 29er tires and etc will be readily available across most of the globe, but I also agree that day is not today. that being said, quality tires, if maintained well, tend to last a good long time so as long as you have the necessary spares, I think you will be just fine. Same thing with steel versus aluminum: the ride quality of each is well-defined already, but unless you broke a braze-on or something, the likelihood of a bottom bracket weld job holding up under the flex of a steel frame is a pipe-dream at best. I think there is a lot more tradition than actuality in the "weldability" of a steel frame. That being said, I enjoy the natural flexing of the fully loaded steel frame I ride.
> 
> The one thing that I would consider is what the VW Vagabonds wrote about their rationale to using used bikes for their SA excursion: could you bear watching your $1000 AL or Surley sitting in monsoon-like downpours for a week or being crammed into the back of a bus because you either need the time off the road or need to be at Point B by a certain date and time. Because of the nature of your trip and expected duration, any bike you buy will get the kitchen sink thrown at it.
> 
> ...


Hola TheAxiom,

Thanks for your message and advice!

I guess I´ll not be riding a fatbike for these trips... unless somebody has one to spare 

I´m centering my attention on semi-fat bikes. So far, Surly´s Troll (with rabbit holes & dirt wizards) is at the top of my list... but I´m anxiously awaiting to see how Salsa´s Fargo performs with 650B+ tires in 35mm rims!!!

Saludos,
Federico

PS: I already tried 26" & 29" rides with some weight and both performed well according to my riding style... unfortunately we don´t have frames to fit + size tires down here, so I´ll be trusting fellow cyclists experiences for this!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Blog | While Out Riding | Dirt road cycling adventures across the Americas
Check with Cass, he was down there fat biking not too long ago. I imagine he would be a wealth of information.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Blog | While Out Riding | Dirt road cycling adventures across the Americas
> Check with Cass, he was down there fat biking not too long ago. I imagine he would be a wealth of information.


Hola Mr Pink57!

I read about Cass´adventures with his fatbike down here (I even send him a message which got no answer) but it seems he´s actually changed his fatbike for a semi-fat bike before returning to bikepack Ecuador 

I think a Krampus Ops would be an amazing choice to bikepack South America, but unfortunately is out of my budget right know 

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## unknown11 (Jan 28, 2015)

I've changed from LHT 26" to Ogre 29" + S&S even for those trips.

I do run Ryde Andra 40 Rims Front + Back which are pretty much the toughest you can buy. Forget about Velocitys. Childs play compared to Andra 40. They do weight in at 820g or so in 29" though... They are also perfect for Rohloffs since they have better spoke angles.

They are 30mm (25mm inner) so 2.3-2.5" tires fit well. 3" Knard is not optimal but works fine. High pressure capable compared to other ones like Edge OS 29.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/surly/largest-tire-possible-ogre-835088.html
Might be of interest for tire sizes with an ogre...


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

TheirOnlyPortrait said:


> I read about Cass´adventures with his fatbike down here (I even send him a message which got no answer) but it seems he´s actually changed his fatbike for a semi-fat bike before returning to bikepack Ecuador


If you're talking about the Feb 2 post in his blog, he seems to be still on his Pug. Another guy in the group was riding the Krampus.










Regarding your question, I would just get on a bike that you're comfortable on, make sure all necessary maintenance is done, then just go.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

2:01 said:


> If you're talking about the Feb 2 post in his blog, he seems to be still on his Pug. Another guy in the group was riding the Krampus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola 2:01!

I think that Pugs (with a DIY leather frame bag) is from one of the owners of the farm in Ecuador... and these are their steeds for this trip 









Saludos!
Federico


----------



## JBHD (Apr 9, 2008)

Any news on a bike? Or are you waiting on a Fat Fargo?


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

JBHD said:


> Any news on a bike? Or are you waiting on a Fat Fargo?


Hola JBHD,

I´m praying (even when I´m not a catholic any more) to get support from an AMAZING company with whom I´d been talking lately, but I still haven´t got their confirmation 

I´ll let you know any news!!!

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## JBHD (Apr 9, 2008)

Sweet! That sounds promising. Curious to see what it will be! Maybe it can change my mind of buying a Fargo...


----------



## BlowtorchBob (Jan 8, 2015)

SWEET!

I have a buddy ,Gino Romano, Who is riding from Columbia to the tip of Argentina right now. He's riding a 26" Rockhopper with drop bars and all the trimmings. Attached is a pic of the pre-set up.









This is a shot of him now in action, as of yesterday.









If you're riding in south america remember to bring gears. The a:cornut:mount of climbing he does is nuts!


----------



## BlowtorchBob (Jan 8, 2015)

Also, here's his blog if you guys are wondering his route!

Le tour de South America


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

BlowtorchBob said:


> SWEET!
> 
> I have a buddy ,Gino Romano, Who is riding from Columbia to the tip of Argentina right now. He's riding a 26" Rockhopper with drop bars and all the trimmings. Attached is a pic of the pre-set up.
> 
> ...


Hola BlowtorchBob,

Thanks for the tip... I wonder if he would like to trade it for an old dirt jumper 

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

BlowtorchBob said:


> Also, here's his blog if you guys are wondering his route!
> 
> Le tour de South America


Hey BlowtorchBob,

I just left him a message on his Blog... but if you 'talk' with him, tell him to get in touch if I can be of any assistance while he's down here 

Saludos,
Federico @ theironlyportrait.com


----------



## BlowtorchBob (Jan 8, 2015)

HI!


I will definitely let him know. He is a close friend and almost brother!


Si puede le digo que se ponga en contacto!


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

BlowtorchBob said:


> HI!
> 
> I will definitely let him know. He is a close friend and almost brother!
> 
> Si puede le digo que se ponga en contacto!


Hola BlowtorchBob,

I'm pretty sure he's going to have an amazing trip, but just in case he needs anything...

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## mtn_cyclist (Oct 29, 2013)

My son has a Troll and it certainly has proven to be a suitable bikepacking/touring/load carrying machine. I don't think he has any reason to want anything else and, IMHO would be perfect for traveling anywhere under all but the most extreme off road conditions.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

mtn_cyclist said:


> My son has a Troll and it certainly has proven to be a suitable bikepacking/touring/load carrying machine. I don't think he has any reason to want anything else and, IMHO would be perfect for traveling anywhere under all but the most extreme off road conditions.


 Hola mtn_cyclist,

A Surly Troll is within the top options of my list and would be a great bike to cycle South America with... but there're other very comfortable options for long stretches on the saddle and I'm analyzing every single one of them (even custom made frames).

Saludos, 
Federico


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

TheirOnlyPortrait said:


> Hola!
> 
> In a couple of months I´ll start bikepacking South America for a Personal Project and it isn´t easy for me to choose the "right" bike for the job (mainly because of the different "roads" I´ll be cycling).
> 
> ...


Hola!

I won't choose an old dirt jumper to bikepack South America, but it's the steed I owned and got the job done (just returned from my 1st warm up trip through Northern Argentina).

I'm still backing up photos, videos, and tracks... but as soon as I'm able to put together a decent off-road touring bike I'll be heading to Chile to ride Carretera Austral as my 2nd warm up trip!

Saludos,
Federico


----------

